# Would you wear these shoess?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hell no but I'm not a hipster/scenester/whatever they fuck they're called


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

If they weren't purple sure.

I wear some awesome IPaths that are neon green and aquamarine blue 
and I don't think purple nike dunks are scene/hipster at all.. if anything they'd be straight gangsta

But then again.. I don't really know what the whole scene dealio thing is, sounds like them damn emos got a new name.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

No, theyre ugly.

Plus everything on that site is fake.
Take my word for it. I'm a sneakerhead.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

they do look like they are lower quality.


----------

